# mon macbook ne lit plus les DVD video



## tedcampa (6 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, bonsoir

tout est dans le titre...

Depuis quelques jours. lorsque j'insère un DVD Vidéo dans mon macbook. le dvd reste quelques seconde dans le lecteur j'entend clairement qu'il commence a être lu mais tout de suite après le DVD est éjecté sans motif visible.Parcontre les autre format de CD/DVD sont lu sans problème

*Modéle :*
  Nom du modèle :	MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBook1,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de noyaux :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	2 Mo
  Mémoire :	512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus :	667 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MB11.0061.B03
  Version SMC :	1.4f12

*systeme :*
Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.4.10 (8R2232)
Version du noyau :	Darwin 8.10.1

*lecteur DVD :*
  Modèle :	MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-857
  Révision :	HBE4
  Numéro de série :	
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Protocole :	ATAPI
  Numéro de lunité :	0
  Type de socket :	Interne
  Scrutation de faible puissance :	Oui

Je vous remercie par avance de toute aide que vous pourrais m'apporterais. bonne journée/soirée


----------



## phimai01 (7 Octobre 2007)

salut,  j ai rencontre le meme probleme, et il me manquait une application " lecteur dvd"  regarde dans le disque mac, application pour voir.


----------



## tedcampa (7 Octobre 2007)

phimai01 a dit:


> salut,  j ai rencontre le meme probleme, et il me manquait une application " lecteur dvd"  regarde dans le disque mac, application pour voir.



merci phimai.

mon appli "lecteur DVD" est bien présente est c'est l'appli défini par défaut pour lire les DVD Vidéo


----------



## Car0 (28 Novembre 2007)

j'ai exactement le même prolème avec mon macbook, depuis quelque temps, dès que j'insere un dvd dans le lecteur, il y a un bruit étrange plusieurs fois puis le dvd ressort ... par contre il lit très bien les CD mon Macbook est tout neuf et je commence à m'inquiéter ... si quelqun pouvait nous répondre ...


----------



## Bee orchid (12 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
je rencontre aussi le même problème et c'est très handicapant.
Je voudrais savoir si les personnes précédentes ont résolu le problème ou si quelqu'un voulait bien m'aider.
merci beaucoup


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Avril 2008)

Si tes dvd sont ejectés ,c est que le lecteur n arrive plus à les lire. La meilleure des choses est de le faire remplacer, ou tu peux tenter un nettoyage de la lentille ,avec des cds à balais , ce genre de chose.


----------



## Bee orchid (13 Avril 2008)

merci beaucoup pour cette réponse.
Je crois que je vais l'emmener pour voir si c'est effectivement ça.


----------



## CBi (13 Avril 2008)

Vous n'auriez pas par hasard multiplié les lectures de DVD US, puis Européens, puis US, puis Européens... ?
Après 5 changements de zone, les lecteurs de DVD (Mac ou PC),  s'ils n'ont pas été dézonnés, se bloquent dans la zone du dernier changement. :mouais:


----------



## Bee orchid (13 Avril 2008)

ah en effet, j'ai fait beaucoup de changement de zone.
Mais je sais qu'il me reste encore un changement pour les dvd US.
J'ai préféré resté sur la zone européenne puisque je reviens en Europe bientôt.

est ce que c'est quand même lié ?


----------



## titom63 (15 Avril 2008)

Bee orchid a dit:


> ah en effet, j'ai fait beaucoup de changement de zone.
> Mais je sais qu'il me reste encore un changement pour les dvd US.
> J'ai préféré resté sur la zone européenne puisque je reviens en Europe bientôt.
> 
> est ce que c'est quand même lié ?



Les lecteurs de DVD sont en principe limité a 5 changement de zone au total, pas 5 chagement par zone différente... donc pas mal peu signifié + de 5 et dans ce cas, c'est trop tard...


----------



## Bee orchid (15 Avril 2008)

Excuse moi, je me suis mal exprimée.

J'ai déjà fait 4 changements et je sais qu'il m'en reste un, que je garde pour un éventuel changement (dans mon cas ce serait pour les dvd US). Pour l'instant je préfère rester sur la zone européenne.

Donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon mac rejette les dvd européens alors qu'avant ça marchait. J'espère que ce n'est pas quelque chose qui est brisé... en sachant qu'il n'est jamais tombé et qu'il n'a que 1 an et demi. 

En plus il lit parfaitement les cd gravés et les cd de musique. :/


----------



## CBi (15 Avril 2008)

Quand même, ton histoire ressemble beaucoup à un problème de zone.

A tout hasard, si tu as dans ta collection un DVD non zoné (soit un DVD fait par toi ou un DVD du commerce signalé par le sigle "ALL"),  tu peux essayer de le lire. Cela te permettra de vérifier qu'effectivement le rejet n'est pas lié au zonage...


----------



## Bee orchid (16 Avril 2008)

malheureusement je n'ai pas ce genre de DVD.
Apparemment, de toute façon, ce n'est pas quelque chose que je peux réparer seule, donc je crois que je vais emmener mon mac.

en tout cas, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## titom63 (16 Avril 2008)

Bee orchid a dit:


> malheureusement je n'ai pas ce genre de DVD.
> Apparemment, de toute façon, ce n'est pas quelque chose que je peux réparer seule, donc je crois que je vais emmener mon mac.
> 
> en tout cas, merci pour vos réponses.



Avant que tu le ramene en SAV essaye de mettre un DVD Rom classique voir si il est bien reconnu, il m'est arrivé que des lecteurs qui tombent en panne saches trés bien lire les CD mais plus les DVD...

A verifier donc


----------



## ipascm (16 Avril 2008)

et si tu essayais avec un DVD-9 au moins on serait fixé, perso je pense que ca vient du lecteur de dvd

auraos tu fais quelques RIP (qui je le rappelle est interdit EN france) ca use bien les lecteurs ces trucs la

perso j'ai un macbook première generation et le lecteur DVD est mort : pas possible de réinstallé leo avec d'ou la nécessité de racheter un lecteur externe...


----------

